# Info



## marinebiologist21 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a 29 g. with 5 tiger barbs, 3 albino barbs, 4 rosy barbs, and 3 barbs ( not sure their name), but they ave black dots are silver-ish and skinny, they also have an orange red tip to their tail.

Am I overstocked?
If not, what other fish and how many can I add?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

a general rule of thumb for freshwater tanks is 1 inch ( of the max size the fish will grow ) to every gallon of water. i personally wouldnt completly stock out a tank though, but thats my opinion.


----------



## marinebiologist21 (Aug 23, 2007)

Any other advice?...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

onefish2fish said:


> a general rule of thumb for freshwater tanks is 1 inch ( of the max size the fish will grow ) to every gallon of water. i personally wouldnt completly stock out a tank though, but thats my opinion.


I wouldn't consider it a general rule nor a rule etched on a stone. It is greatly flawed when you consider the area where the fish lives, bioload, temperament, etc.

Marinebiologist, am I correct in guessing your 'unknown' barbs are _Puntius arulius_? If so, these grow to 4 inches and need a 4-ft length of tank minimum. If not, please post pics.

Focus on the bottom. You have enough middle dwellers in your tank already. Increase filtration capacity as you add more fish.


----------



## Holly (Feb 28, 2007)

The tigers barbs can tend to be nippy but you have 5 of them so it should reduce their bad behavior. I've found that my cherry barbs love to swim and play so I make sure they have enough room. I would defiantly say you're on the high side of stocking but depending on what else you have in the tank and your filter, you should be ok. Like Lupin said, I wouldn't get anymore middle dwellers. Maybe cories for the bottom. Most plecos will grow too big and put out too much waste for a 29. Is it a 29h?


----------



## marinebiologist21 (Aug 23, 2007)

I've found my barbs focus more on the bottom- middle, and I think the top need more work


----------



## marinebiologist21 (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, it is Arilius Barb and my tank is also 29 long.


----------



## Holly (Feb 28, 2007)

29L is even better. You're fine to add some bottom dwellers.


----------



## marinebiologist21 (Aug 23, 2007)

What type do you reccomend?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

corys are good to add,active little ones always busy.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

What sort of substrate do you have in the tank marinebiologist?


----------

